

A Closer Look at Piwik: A Google Analytics Alternative - mgdo
http://www.sitepoint.com/closer-look-piwik-google-analytics-alternative/

======
fsk
I switched from GA to piwik. I like piwik better. Piwik lets you see detailed
per-user information, what pages they visited and in what order. That
information is not accessible easily in GA.

